# freaking out a bit



## Newmom19 (Dec 24, 2016)

I moved our pregnant rat to a new cage with 1/2 bars. I didn't want her to have to make a whole new nest so I took out the dirty stuff and lifted the rest of the nest into the new cage. She seems fine...eating, drinking ect. but she will not go into the nest. She cleared the other side of the cage and is sitting there on the bare floor? She's due any time now. Should I be worried or is this normal?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Add more stuff for her to make another nest...does the cage have a deep so the babies can't accidentally get out? Put two water bottles in case one is malfunctioning which would be very bad. I would PM Moonkissed if you have any problems; she is a rat breeder and she would know


----------



## Newmom19 (Dec 24, 2016)

I added stuff to the cage and I put in a water bottle like Moonkissed suggested. I need to pick up another bottle tomorrow but for now I left the water dish which Ruby would rather use.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Baby rats could drown in a water dish


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Its super normal 

My moms make huge nests and then clear a circle on the floor and have the babies on the bare floor.... idk why. Sometimes they will have the nest around the circle, other times they just decide to have the babies on the other side of the cage lol. She will likely mess it all up and adjust everything after she has them. 

One of my newest moms moved all of her bedding to the sides of the cage leaving the entire middle empty and had her babies there. I've never seen a rat have babies not in the corner before. She is a weirdo lol. Last night I gave her new babies to foster & put them all in the corner and she has left them there now lol.

Moms can be weird. I think of it the same as humans, being a mom makes u alittle nuts at first!


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

My mom rat pushed all the bedding to one side of the cage (where her nest was) and then had the babies on the bare plastic! Then she moved all the babies into the nest. I think they do it to keep the nest clean


----------

